# Kimber 8400 Montana 30-06 200gr loads



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I have bought a Kimber 8400 Montana 30-06 (24" barrel) and a Leupold VXIII Boone & Crockett 3.5-10x40mm. I have decided to use this instead of the 300Win or my 300WBY, the Kimber is lighter and also the 30-06 has less recoil. The Leupold will allow me to use my 30-06 with 180 or 200gr bullet out to 500 yds on a combined elk and bear hunt this coming fall. Any body have good loads for 200gr Sierra SBT or 200gr Nosler Accubond? I would prefer the 200gr over the 180gr and if I can get 2650 to 2700fps out of a 200gr load the zero on the Boone & Crockett scope is the same for both bullet weights because of the coefficient of the 200gr. I will be trying the following powders and loads for the 200gr bullets mentioned above. MRP 58gr, RL-22 57gr, IMR4831 56gr, IMR4350 54gr, and RL-19 56gr. If any of you have good fast accurate loads for the 200gr bullets mentioned above (or any other BT or Spitzer 200gr), I would really appreciate it. This would save me some time and money so please let me know. beartooth


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just looked it up and I am showing you need at least a 1:10 or 1:11 twist. Does your gun have that much twist? I also found that you can use a 1:12 for the 180gr. I have seen bullets be stable when it is warm and not stable at all when fired in the winter. Just something to think about.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

The Kimber 8400 Montana in 30-06 is a one 1:10 twist.


----------

